# Hazephase's Led Organic No-till Grow Journal - 2017



## HazePhase (Mar 21, 2017)

This is my first ever grow and I am going to do my best to stay on top of this journal and keep it nice and tidy. 
Looking forward to feedback from all angles as my plants aren't the only ones here to grow 

Strain: Tangilope (Tangie X Chocolope)
Flower time: 9 weeks
Yield: 450-550 g/m2
80% sativa / 20% indica
Grow Stage: Seedling - Sprouted on St. Paddy's Day!

Indoor Grow in No-Till Organic Soil 
20g Perlite / 20g Peat Moss / 15g EWC / 5g Mushroom Compost
4 cups of: Neem / Alfalfa Meal / Kelp Meal / Crab Meal
8 cups of: Dolomite Lime
32 cups of: Rock Dust Mix 

Size of Pot: 15 Gallon Smart Pots w/ Scrogco 2x2 metal screens per plant 
Size of Light: 48x48 - 12 COB Custom LED
6" Carbon Filter and 6" Fan with Ducting
3 x Small Oscillating Fans for air circulation
Temp: TBD - waiting on batteries to arrive
5x5x7 Gorilla Grow Tent 

I am growing 6 plants but I will be taking 2 of them for cloning and will put them in a 2x4 tent for vegging awhile long while the other 4 stay in the 5x5 for flowering.

I am super excited and glad I was finally able to find some time to post my journal. 
Really looking forward to continuing this and please ask away with any questions you may have and I will get back to you. 

Have a wonderful day and thank you for taking the time to read and follow.

HazePhase 

View attachment Seedlings Near Light.jpg


View attachment UpClose.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi Hazefaze, i love haze... one of my favorites. Welcome to mp, we are glad you are here.
Have you got your seedlings in the above mix or do you use seed starter?  Tangilope sounds good.  i have been smoking some sour tangi that was fun.. Green mojo for your babies.. and again, welcome.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 22, 2017)

Do you have any experience with your soil recipe? 
Seems like a lot of rock dust to me. 32 cups?


----------



## HazePhase (Mar 22, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> Hi Hazefaze, i love haze... one of my favorites. Welcome to mp, we are glad you are here.
> Have you got your seedlings in the above mix or do you use seed starter?  Tangilope sounds good.  i have been smoking some sour tangi that was fun.. Green mojo for your babies.. and again, welcome.



Thanks for the Warm Welcome!!
Yes my seedlings went straight into the above mix - i was a bit worried but was told that everything would be fine so moved forward and so far so good 

Really looking forward to contributing where I can. 
Have a great day and thanks for popping in.


----------



## HazePhase (Mar 22, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> Hi Hazefaze, i love haze... one of my favorites. Welcome to mp, we are glad you are here.
> Have you got your seedlings in the above mix or do you use seed starter?  Tangilope sounds good.  i have been smoking some sour tangi that was fun.. Green mojo for your babies.. and again, welcome.





pcduck said:


> Do you have any experience with your soil recipe?
> Seems like a lot of rock dust to me. 32 cups?



No experience but lots of reading and have a someone helping me along with it who's been doing it for many years successfully. 
I am using the recipe for the Basic Clackamas Coot's soil mix recipe for growing cannabis which I have attached. 

I needed 60 gallons so for how the math broke out it was 32 cups of Rock Dust mix. 
I am new but it seems to have credibility behind it so I thought I would give it a go.

Life is an adventure  
 

View attachment The Basic Clackamas Coot's soil mix recipe for growing cannabis.pdf


----------



## HazePhase (Mar 22, 2017)

Here is a quick video from the person building my lights testing out PAR for my 4000k COBS which are on my light.

https://youtu.be/Xg9lsBZt3FI

It's packaged as you can see below and will be arriving this week. 

Another picture he sent me was how many cobs i could fit on this light as you see in image but that would be overkill LOL. 
He also said I can add another array on there which I might down the road for sure. 

Thanks everyone for following might update tonight with my seedlings. 

View attachment Wrapped and good togo.jpg


View attachment one array.jpg


View attachment How Many Cobs Fit you ask.jpg


----------



## Dan789 (Mar 22, 2017)

Wow, HazenPhase hope that tent don't melt (laugh), that's lots of light, what wattage are the cobs and what is the percentage their being driven at?  Just curious man.


----------



## HazePhase (Mar 22, 2017)

Dan789 said:


> Wow, HazenPhase hope that tent don't melt (laugh), that's lots of light, what wattage are the cobs and what is the percentage their being driven at?  Just curious man.



I only have 12 COBs total. That's just the amount of room there is to upgrade and he was just showing me. lol 

Here is the link to the PAR test:https://youtu.be/Xg9lsBZt3FI

Here is the info on my light. 
12 Cob Vero 29 D series SE
1400 PPFD at 8"
6 COBs BXRC-40E10K0-D-73-SE
6 COBs BXRC-30E10K0-D-73-SE
108,000 lumens
Switchable 6 COBs on veg/12 COBs on flower 
230 per rail
690 w total. 

View attachment IMG_9927.jpg


View attachment IMG_9928.jpg


----------



## Dan789 (Mar 23, 2017)

So HazenPhase trying to follow along here; What are these two pics showing? Are these pics of watt meters? 
PS the video was ok but not sure how it applies, other than the guy was showing the par readings for three cobs.


----------



## HazePhase (Mar 23, 2017)

Dan789 said:


> So HazenPhase trying to follow along here; What are these two pics showing? Are these pics of watt meters?
> PS the video was ok but not sure how it applies, other than the guy was showing the par readings for three cobs.



The two pictures are watts for power consumption per rail since he said it's a powerful light for what the plants need but not hard on the electricity. 
The one picture is with the 6 veg COB lights on and then the other is with all lights on as I have the option to turn off the flower COB lights when vegging. 

The video is to show the PAR that I am getting from my lights from various distances from where the plant would be to show what my plants will be receiving. 
I was told plants can only use around 1200 PAR where i come way above so great for lower penetration even though I will be doing SCROG.
Also was told the California Sun is 2100 ... crazy 

was just showing how effective and efficient my light should be 
invested a lot but should pay off for sure.

Hope that helps please ask away  I am learning every day.


----------



## HazePhase (Mar 26, 2017)

Hey Everyone, 

They broke through the soil on St. Paddy's Day so hopefully this is going to be my lucky Grow!! 

They are doing well and I feel over the last couple of days have really started to speed up on the growth. 

I was watering about a 1/4 cup of water per solo cup every 2 1/2 - 3 days and now they seem to be wanting that every 2 days which is nice to see 
(PH 6.5 is what i used but it had to be lowered from 9.1 with organic lemon juice)

Probably by next weekend i will be transplanting them into 2 gallon containers for 3 weeks and then in their final 15 gallon smart pot!

Happy Sunday Everyone! 

View attachment 1of6.jpg


View attachment 2of6.jpg


View attachment 3of6.jpg


View attachment 4of6.jpg


View attachment 5of6.jpg


View attachment 6of6.jpg


View attachment allsixofthem.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 26, 2017)

lemon juice is probably not the best thing to do. If you are running all organic there is no need to PH. Seriously. Don't over fuss with them..  More green mojo being sent. they are very cute babies.


----------



## HazePhase (Mar 27, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> lemon juice is probably not the best thing to do. If you are running all organic there is no need to PH. Seriously. Don't over fuss with them..  More green mojo being sent. they are very cute babies.



Thank you very much for the tips. 
My PH is 9.1 but I do have Clackamas Coots Organic Soil going on so I should be good I suppose. 

I was just reading I want around 6.5 and mine was high at 9.1 so worried me. 
I was reading and they said to use Vinegar or Lime or Lemon to lower PH and to avoid any PH up or down. 

Thank you for the nice comment and I am very excited to see them grow 
I raised my light from 6 inch to around 10.5 inches away to ensure they don't get light burn. 

Should be moving them under my Cob Array and into 2 gallons this weekend


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 27, 2017)

We have a pretty good section on organics and Duck is the guru, way ahead of me. Take a gander at our organic section here...http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=48


----------



## HazePhase (Mar 28, 2017)

Quick updated picture from this morning. 
They are going to be going into 2 gallon pots probably by the weekend. 

I am going to be making more soil tomorrow and it will cook for 3 weeks and then I will move my girls from the 2 gallon into their 15 gallon smart pots with the exception of 2 of them which will be going into a 20 gallon smart pot and moved come flower time into a veg tent for further vegging / cloning and then flowering after the first four are done 

Have a great day Everyone!!!! 

View attachment IMG_0053.jpg


View attachment IMG_0054.jpg


View attachment IMG_0055.jpg


View attachment IMG_0057.jpg


View attachment IMG_0059.jpg


View attachment IMG_0060.jpg


View attachment IMG_0061.jpg


----------



## HazePhase (Apr 8, 2017)

Good Day Fellow Cannabis Enthusiasts, 

It's been awhile since I made a post so I thought it was time. 
They are now in their 2 gallon homes in their tent with 3 little clip fans moving air and my 6" intake fan on low - randomly throughout the day. 

I've been having trouble getting my humidity and temperature up considering my plants are still small and my light produces no heat. (40% rh & 22 degrees celcius)

I just finished feeding my plants the following concoction:
2 cups E/W/C + 2 Tablespoons of Organic molasses + pinch of kelp meal + pinch of yeast in a nylon sock. Put into 4.5 gallons of Aloe water with an air stone and bubbled for 46 hours.

I also have some barley sprouting at the moment which should be ready for the next watering for some barley sst 

In the next 3-4 weeks I will be getting a 2x4 veg tent and LED COB 4 light array for that tent. 
Open to suggestions for tents 

Have a great day everyone and thanks for following along. 

View attachment all together.jpg


View attachment BrewTea.jpg


View attachment Champ.jpg


View attachment Classy.jpg


View attachment Dui.jpg


View attachment Flex.jpg


View attachment IMG_0296.jpg


View attachment SideKick.jpg


----------



## HazePhase (Apr 10, 2017)

Update Time:
The plants are doing well but I am open to feedback as this is my first ever grow.
I now have my light (which is still missing an array and getting fixed... should have been in on Friday... anyways... lol) on 11/11 for power so it's shooting the full amount of light at the moment but I still have it 3 feet away. 
(I was told to leave it here if they aren't reaching for the light but I have no idea)

RH: 48% - need a humidifier as my intake fan lowers it down to 40% and i can't get up to the 50-70% that's best for Veg. 
Temp: 22-25 degrees Celcius

The soil is still damp but in a few days when it's watering time I have brewed up some Barley SST which is frozen in ice cube trays in the freezer at the moment.

Super excited to add my other array of lights once it's back in my home!!

Please be gentle on Scraggles - she is the spindly looking one. She shed her seed later than the rest and took awhile to get going. She also only grew half of a leaf but seems to be picking up speed now 

Looking for feedback, comments and company. 

Question: 
1. When does one start training their plant - I was going to move into 15 gallons in 2 more weeks then was going to start - that too late? - Doing Scrog individual 2x2 metal screens.
2. When does one start topping their plant?

All the very best and thank you!
HazePhase 

View attachment Clean.jpg


View attachment Double.jpg


View attachment HalfRoot.jpg


View attachment IMG_0321.jpg


View attachment Mighty.jpg


View attachment Scraggle.jpg


View attachment Snappy.jpg


View attachment UnderGrowth.jpg


----------



## HazePhase (Apr 11, 2017)

Okay so I topped 3 plants this morning before leaving for work. (I made sure to sterilize before making the cut) 
Then I went in about an hour ago when they woke up and also super cropped one of them (by pinching the stem till it bends - hope i did that right)

Pictures are attached but please leave me your feedback as I am learning every day and I am trying new things to compare and learn. 
This has been such an exciting ride and its just begun 

Please leave me your feedback advice etc.. 
Have a wonderful day everyone!!!! 

View attachment Clean copy.jpg


View attachment Mighty1.jpg


View attachment Plant.jpg


View attachment Scraggless.jpg


View attachment SuperCrop.jpg


View attachment Topped2.jpg


View attachment Topped3.jpg


View attachment Topped4.jpg


View attachment Topped5.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 12, 2017)

GREEN MOJO to your Tangilope girls


----------



## HazePhase (Apr 12, 2017)

Thank you very much will be updating tonight but here are some from this morning. 
All topped off  

View attachment IMG_0364.jpg


View attachment IMG_0365.jpg


View attachment IMG_0366.jpg


View attachment IMG_0367.jpg


View attachment IMG_0368.jpg


----------



## HazePhase (Apr 13, 2017)

Picture update - still slowly in growing since I topped them 2 days ago but looking nice!
I don't know much but how do they look?
Look really nice to me but I am biased LOL 

Also I have lowered my light from 3 feet away to 2 feet away 

Thanks Folks!! 

View attachment awesome.jpg


View attachment Beautiful Leaf.jpg


View attachment Beauty.jpg


View attachment FallBehind.jpg


View attachment Great!!.jpg


View attachment GreenGreen.jpg


View attachment IMG_0410.jpg


View attachment Runnerup.jpg


View attachment Toppednow2.JPG


----------



## HazePhase (Apr 16, 2017)

Quick Picture Update:

I was watering every 4-5 days and I watered the girls yesterday around Supper time and soil looks like it's drying on the top faster which is good 
Looks like I might start watering just a bit every 2-3 days and switching up between:
Day 1: Water
Day 2: Coconut water
Day 3: Tea (EWC/Molasses/yeast/kelp/aloe water)
Day 4: Water
Day 5: Barley SST
Day 6: Water
Day 7: Aloe Water
Day 8: Repeat

Open to advice 

Girls are starting to recoup from topping and pick up their speed again 

ONE WEIRD THING: 
- I have had one plant who shed seed last and has been behind. 
- Has mutated leaf so extra leaf as you can see in some picts
- New Growth is missing a leaf or half a leaf 
- Shorter than rest. 

Does anyone know why this would be as I bought DNA Genetics which is supposed to top Genetics. 

Thx Everyone and HAPPY EASTER!!! 
:lama: 

View attachment IMG_0470.jpg


View attachment IMG_0469.jpg


View attachment IMG_0468.jpg


View attachment IMG_0466.jpg


View attachment IMG_0464.jpg


View attachment IMG_0463.jpg


----------



## HazePhase (Apr 17, 2017)

Looks like the shock is over and the girls are picking up speed and growing again 
Thought I would share a picture of each and the temp/humidity levels. 

There is one plant that seems to be having trouble,not growing height wise but still have great growth just different size leafs or missing a leaf etc.... also has a leaf with extra leaflet lol 

Either way the room is starting to smell nice and the plants seem to be drinking a lot more. 
Was watering every 4-5 days and watered 2 nights ago and may have to water tonight. 

Thanks Everyone for Following  

View attachment IMG_0495.jpg


View attachment IMG_0494.jpg


View attachment Monster.jpg


View attachment RnnerUp.jpg


View attachment comefrombehind.jpg


View attachment Behind.jpg


----------



## HazePhase (Apr 18, 2017)

The girls received a nice drink of Aloe Water tonight.
I am now using Citric Acid and letting my tap water sit (soon bubble) for 24 hours before using it. 
My PH was 9.1 and I adjusted it to 7.0

Also due to peak season for hydro i was doing 16/8 for light on/off but I am starting tomorrow morning to switch to 18/6 which means they will get an extra 2 hours of light per day for the next 30 days!
Also another great bonus is my missing array should be arriving tomorrow so adding 33% extra light going forward.

Here are some quick pictures and have a wonderful day! 

View attachment IMG_0521.jpg


View attachment IMG_0515.jpg


View attachment IMG_0526.jpg


View attachment IMG_0525.jpg


View attachment IMG_0524.jpg


View attachment IMG_0523.jpg


View attachment IMG_0519.jpg


View attachment IMG_0518.jpg


View attachment IMG_0517.jpg


View attachment IMG_0516.jpg


----------



## HazePhase (Apr 21, 2017)

HAPPY 420 Everyone!!!
Also my repaired array came in so now I have my full light in my tent --- finally after 3 weeks of waiting!!!!!

I watered them tonight and I am going to brew some ewc/molasses/yeast/kelp/barely sst with water so I can water them on Sunday and my additional soil which is cooking and waiting for when i transplant in a week or so. 

Here are some pictures.
Have a great one everyone!!! 

View attachment IMG_0569.jpg


View attachment IMG_0568.jpg


View attachment IMG_0567.jpg


View attachment IMG_0565.jpg


View attachment IMG_0564.jpg


View attachment IMG_0563.jpg


View attachment IMG_0562.jpg


View attachment IMG_0558.jpg


View attachment IMG_0555.jpg


----------



## HazePhase (Apr 27, 2017)

Hello Folks, 

Its been awhile as I have been quite busy with work and trying to order and setup my Veg Tent and light. 
Good News - My vent set up has arrived (minus 4 x T5 bulbs which stayed on the truck while I collected someone elses package. sucks to be us lol - good thing is I have 2 lights and currently only need to use one)

Veg SetUp:
3.3 x 3.3 x 6.5 - Mars Hydro Veg Tent 
4 Fan and Carbon Filter + timer controller and ducting
(2) - 4Bulb 2ft Fixtures to ensure I cover entire tent with light 
Power Bar / Timer
Additional 7 day Timer 
3x3 flood tray (arriving by Friday)        
Also my plants are taking off again since toping them a second time and adding in my 3rd array of lights!
I have found my mother plant 
Straggles the fall behind has ton of new growth and doing amazing
TwinPeaks has jumped over night with two amazing tops on each side stretching out
Others are doing amazing with nice new growth!!
I am either going to be transplanting them into their 15 gallon totes tomorrow or Sunday as I am gone Friday evening into Saturday evening. 
They could stay longer in their 2 gallons but I need to clear the room where the soil and totes are to make room for the veg tent. 
Once I have the Veg tent set up I will be moving my mother plant in there alone to enjoy and grow!

Thank you all for following and have a great one!!!
HazePhase 

View attachment TwinPeaks.jpg


View attachment Momma.jpg


View attachment Thickness.jpg


View attachment Oneside.jpg


View attachment FreshGrowth.jpg


View attachment Scraggles.jpg


View attachment VegSetUp.jpg


----------



## Budlight (Apr 27, 2017)

Looking very nice my friend keep up the excellent work :48:


----------



## HazePhase (Apr 27, 2017)

Budlight said:


> Looking very nice my friend keep up the excellent work :48:



Thx buddy!!
Hoping I can get done work early today so I can set up and transplant.


----------



## HazePhase (Apr 30, 2017)

Hello Friends, 

It's been a busy weekend and I finally have time to do a quick update.
I've transplanted all my plants minus one which is the mother plant which I will be doing tonight. 
The reason for the delay for this plant is due to this weekend being swamped and not being able to finish setting up my 3x3 tent. (Tonight will be the final tent set up + mother transplant + Scrogco screens put on my others in 5x5 tent)

Now back to what's been done for this current update. 
I've been able to get 5of6 of them transplanted. I was originally going to be doing 4 plants only in my 5x5 but I will only need one mother so I put #5 in the middle, raised up in a 10 gallon pot  The more the merrier 

I transplanted them on Friday morning and set up my 3x3 tent only. Today fixed up the filter, fan and ducts + 1 T5 figure and 1 more to go tonight 

Here are some pictures. 
I hope everyone had a great weekend and thank you for following along. 

I will update once the mother and other text are good to go - girls are up in 30 minutes 


HazePhase 

View attachment IMG_0249.jpg


View attachment IMG_0251.jpg


View attachment IMG_0252.jpg


View attachment IMG_0253.jpg


View attachment IMG_0254.jpg


View attachment IMG_0255.jpg


View attachment IMG_0256.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 30, 2017)

You are rocking it haze!  I love haze. They look very nice.


----------



## HazePhase (May 1, 2017)

Thx Rosebud!
Adding SCROG screen and lollipopping tonight. 
Flipping to flower probably next Monday - Friday at some point. 
Yahoo!!


----------



## HazePhase (May 4, 2017)

Hello Folks, 

Alright so here is a point form update of whats been done: 
- Set up my 3x3 Veg Tent which includes:
      -small clip fans X 2 (one on top of light and other blowing on mother plant)
      -Clone King 36 site machine
      -4 intake fan with Carbon Filter (Fan sits on top of tent to free up room)
      -3x3 Flood Tray
      -2 x2 foot 4 bulb T5 light systems 
- Set up a 18 Fan attached to the ceiling of my 5x5 tent for air circulation and strengthening plants 
- Transplanted the mom into her 20 gallon smart pot and moved under T5s in 3x3 tent 
- Installed 4x Scrogco Screens and trained plants in Flower Tent
- Since I have extra plant I tied it down to the itself to replicate the screen formation
- Lollipopped all my plants (first time)
- Took clones for my first time and had 4 good looking ones that are now in my Clone King 36
- Watered Plants with Barley SST a few days ago and watered again regular water last night
- Have some soil cooking left over that I need to water

That is everything up to date. 

Tomorrow is going to mark Week 7 since they broke through the soil and I am going to flip the switch and add the other 6 Cobs to the equation 3,000K lights and get this party started into Flower Power!

Flower time is 9 weeks on average and I am planning for 10 weeks in case. 

This will leave me 4.5 weeks to Harvest, Dry, Trim, Cure so I can bring it with me on my trip to BC and Alberta!!!!!!

I will leave my mother Veg until I get back (have a friend water her 2-3 times a week while away) then I will be taking clones off of her for a SOG - 15 plant grow for faster harvest and to start a new strain 

Ive added some pictures of my clones, plants in screens and tied down and my mother plant under the T5. 

One thing to note if ordering a 3x3 flood tray for a 3x3 tent its actually 41 inches when you equate for the lip and edge of it. fun times I had to cut this hard plastic off and then sand down the edges and now its in there! 

If you have any questions or want any other pictures please let me know. 

Have a great day everyone!
(sorry tried to condense)

HazePhase 

View attachment GroupPhoto.jpg


View attachment IMG_0861.jpg


View attachment IMG_0860.jpg


View attachment TieDown.jpg


View attachment IMG_0858.jpg


View attachment IMG_0857.jpg


View attachment CloneCloseUp.jpg


View attachment CloneUnderLight.jpg


View attachment Mother.jpg


----------



## HazePhase (May 12, 2017)

Thought it was time for a quick update. 
today at 5pm will mark officially 7 days of all 12 cobs light and 12/12 lighting. 

Small hairs starting to show however two days ago i trimmed everything that was in the shade under the screen which was quite a lot. 

From just pruning under the screen I was able to make 14 clones from it - see pictures (this is second attempt doing this ever and first time i didn't do it right so looking forward to this round)

*I have added since last post: 
*

Soil Inoculant 
Red Wigglers
12/12 lighting
All 12 Cobs on

*What's new coming up?
*

letting plants grow now, no more training unless fan leafs to push under. 
Starting new herb tea for flowering which will includes Bat Guano, Kelp/alfalfa/crab meal, humic acid, EWC, molasses

Adding a top cover to 20 gallon mother which has several types of clover, fenugreek, peas, buckwheat etc...

Will be adding seeding for this so it's growing naturally to provide and control nutrient uptake 

Continued pruning under screen and supporting top cola's if needed
Blue corn SST to be rotated with Alfalfa SST a few times in flower

Debating about buying some Vero18 1750k LED's to add to my current set up and also thinking about adding one more rail for a total of 16 cobs and 4 rails.

Thank you to everyone who has been following along. 
The girls are getting big and every day!!

Heard week 3 and week 8 are magical in flower so starting week 2 and I already feel like it's magical 

*Enjoying the growing life!!
*Have a great Friday everyone! 

View attachment IMG_0995.jpg


View attachment IMG_0994.jpg


View attachment IMG_0993.jpg


View attachment IMG_0992.jpg


View attachment IMG_0990.jpg


View attachment IMG_0989.jpg


View attachment IMG_0959.jpg


----------



## HazePhase (May 21, 2017)

Sorry to those that are actually following along, it's been awhile as I've been busy with plants, life and work 

It's day 23 of flower and I am done training them under the screen. 
Everything was even however there is one plant where the main branches took off so they are about 5 inches higher than the rest. 
I know I am to have a completely even Canopy but there is no other way to get it to do this at this time and it's only a few tops so I will just try and make sure they don't case too much shadow on the areas below.

I've been following a:
Water/Water/Tea/Water/Water/Tea/Water/Water/SST -- type of watering cycle.

My teas are in a previous post but now include Bat Guano to help with flowering as it's Phosphorus heavy.
(Molasses/kelpmeal/crabmeal/alfalfameal/EWC/RockDust/HumicAcid/BatGuano)

They have been trimmed and pruned and I could probably take off a bit more but I am going to leave it as I've been doing a few days and one big day so I don't want to stress them anymore. 
I've never cloned before so when I was pruning I ended up with 19 clones in my Clone King which are coming along nicely  - pictures attached. 

I will end up with some smaller buds below but this is my first grow and I wanted to see how everything grows and how I can learn to prune and trim for next go around. 

My mother plant has been tied down now as she was getting too big and she has till August 15th till I take clones from her for my next cycle 

Well I think that is everything. 
Here are some pictures. 

Have a wonderful day everyone and thank you for following along!
HazePhase 

View attachment IMG_1107.jpg


View attachment IMG_1106.jpg


View attachment IMG_1105.jpg


View attachment IMG_1103.jpg


View attachment IMG_1104.jpg


View attachment IMG_1102.jpg


View attachment IMG_1101.jpg


View attachment IMG_1090.jpg


View attachment IMG_1089.jpg


View attachment IMG_1084.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 22, 2017)

Looking good Haze!


----------



## HazePhase (May 22, 2017)

THank you!!


----------



## Lesso (May 22, 2017)

That looks awesome haze. Tons of budsites


----------



## HazePhase (Jun 10, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

Its been quite a while since I have made a post so I thought it was due and I finally have time.

I am on day 43 of flowering.
-          Says it should be 9 weeks but I am allowing for 10 weeks so I am 43/70 days.

I will try and keep this organized:

Watering schedule is every second day about 10 gallons of water and goes as follows:
(Water, Water, Tea, Water, Water, Tea ---- etc..)
-          Also been adding in a soil inoculant every 3rd week where I sprinkle it on the top of the soil and then water
-          Other than that added a top layer of Shrimp Compost/Mushroom Compost and EWC

Ive added 8 new lights to my array  1750k spectrum which is supposed to replicate the sunrise and sunset which is supposed to save a week off flowering and increase bud size by 30% (we shall see).
-          This light is set to come up 20 minutes before my normal lights an stay on 20 minutes longer.

I have too many pictures to add so I will do my best to try and have a mix of:
-          Tops views scrogs
-          New lights
-          Clones I made for fun as first time and wanted to practice (off trimming SCROG)
-          Buds
With my normal lights I had the intensity at 7/11 and for the last 3 weeks of flowering I have them ramped up to 9.5/11

Besides that to those who are following know that I am growing a mother plant in another tent so that I can take clones for my next cycle of SOG ---- want to try all different types of grows  so excited.
-          I have added a photo of the mother as well which is getting quite big!!!! I ended up watering and waking up to half the plant bending and snapping down the main stem into the soil in half however a little string and duct tape and she has all new life  amazing how resilient these girls are  J

Well that is all for now, I hope everyone enjoyed the update and I will try and stay on top of things J

All the best!!!!!!! 

View attachment topmoremature.jpg


View attachment topimagebud.jpg


View attachment mother.jpg


View attachment lights with reds.jpg


View attachment fatterbuds.jpg


View attachment Clones.jpg


View attachment budpic6.jpg


View attachment budpic4.jpg


View attachment budpic2.jpg


View attachment budpic.jpg


----------



## Budlight (Jun 11, 2017)

Looking really good buddy everyone looks real healthy


----------



## HazePhase (Jun 19, 2017)

Quick update. 
Day 53/63 - might go to 70 days. 
 

View attachment IMG_1510.jpg


View attachment IMG_1509.jpg


View attachment IMG_1508.jpg


View attachment IMG_1507.jpg


----------



## HazePhase (Jul 31, 2017)

Quick update of the harvest  

View attachment masonharvest.jpg


View attachment fatterbuds.jpg


----------



## umbra (Jul 31, 2017)

nice


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 31, 2017)

Wow, first grow? HazePhase, you took off like a rocket. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Lesso (Aug 2, 2017)

Great grow haze.


----------

